# Questions



## Lizzie60

What is the difference between 'registered member' 'member' 'supporting member' 'banned'

So I suppose that if it says 'banned' underneath the username, that member has been banned.. so my question.. why is the thread still running.. if the subject was subject to the ban?

Thanks.


----------



## Lizzie60

The thread that caught my attention was 

New Church = Homosexual preacher/pastor..

I was just appaled that this thread was not deleted.. :scratchhead:

Also.. I've been looking everywhere to find what the difference in colour..etc.. of those 'little enveloppes' besides the thread title mean.. can't find what those mean.

Thanks again..


----------

